# Paws use...



## Sharandsons (Jan 26, 2011)

I know GSD puppies mouth everything, but do they "paw" everything too? My 17 week old "boxes" with her paws when she plays with my other dog, has to get her paws on you when she's excited, for example, I taught her not to jump when greeting me, but she still has to get her paws in my hand when I'm petting her and she also does a lot of that cute peek-a-boo behavior. I took her to the groomer once and she covered her eyes with her paws and the lady said "Oh you can tell she's a GSD!" I'm also trying not to get her to jump on the couch (very hard thanks to my husband and kids) But when she forgets herself she jumps up on the couch and BAM paw to the face. I'm not concerned I can teach her not to knock me out just like I can teach her anything else she needs to be taught lol, just wondering if this paw thing hand anything to do with the breed, or if anyone else noticed this with their pup/dog. As always, thanks for putting up with my randoms lol.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ha! Mine does this too! We always tease her about having Boxer somewhere in her heritage!


----------



## Sharandsons (Jan 26, 2011)

Omg your puppy is so cute Jessica!


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

my foster is notorious for his paw use.

my dog isn't a pawer, of course he only has one front paw, so that makes it a little more difficult for him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley (mostly GSD) has to give you paw whenever you pet him. Shelby was a pawer. Shasta is every now and then. Zena....not so much unless she was excited and then it was paws everywhere!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sharandsons said:


> Omg your puppy is so cute Jessica!


Thanks!!


----------



## FloppyEars (Apr 15, 2011)

Both my Huskies and my 10 week old GS both box with their paws. I thought all dogs do this?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

My Ace is 100 pounds. His paw is not small. And I have SO many marks on my face and neck from him pawing me. We call it "owning something". It's like he has to claim everything. He's lucky he's cute is all I can say! 

But my Nellie, doesn't use the paw at all...


----------



## Siese (Feb 25, 2011)

My Dagger is a pawer, especially when we go for car rides! She has to put her paw on my arm while I'm driving. She also paws my other dog when they're playing, and when I pet her. Maybe it's just a breed thing? It's super cute, though!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My trainer told us not to let them paw at you...she says it is a dominance issue. But I can't help it...I think it is cute. Although I have constant scratches as a result! Maybe when she is full grown, I won't think it is so cute..but right now...I am not going to make her stop! lol


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Interested to know if this is a common GSD trait.... we thought maybe Osa picked it up from the Boxers.....!!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Baxter ALWAYS uses his paws. If we try to play tug, he immediately has to have a paw on our arm. He also uses them a lot in playing with other dogs. You're definitely not alone with this...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't know if it is a GSD thing or not but most of them do it!


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine uses her paws just as much as she uses her mouth. My huskies never pawed like my current GS does.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo brackets my legs with his paws, kinda swats me with them when he is excited. Not jumping per say, but a quick grab, sometimes hard enough to cause my knees to buckle. It's interesting when I'm carrying a bunch of grocery bags into the house.


----------

